# Right to repair vs smart wiring



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Source: https://evannex.com/blogs/news/tesl...ture-that-could-greatly-streamline-production

. . . Tesla has devised a new wiring architecture that's designed to allow robots to handle more of the assembly process, which could greatly reduce vehicle build time.​. . .​
It looks like a power bus and data link to local area, processor management. On the face of it, this will substantially reduce the cost to make but there is a risk. The local area (i.e., door, trunk, front lights) processors can also be 'serialized' for that particular car. So if you wanted to fix that area, getting a salvage part _might not connect_. In effect, Tesla proprietary control systems would have to 'introduce' the replacement part to the car.

Good news, cheaper to make. Bad news, more expensive or even impossible to repair.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Most all ODB2 multi-processor cars have the VIN programmed into the assorted devices on the bus. One would need a tool to update / change VIN when swapping parts in Teslas like are readily available for almost all other mfgrs vehicles.

But Tesla is NOT a car company.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> Source: https://evannex.com/blogs/news/tesl...ture-that-could-greatly-streamline-production
> 
> . . . Tesla has devised a new wiring architecture that's designed to allow robots to handle more of the assembly process, which could greatly reduce vehicle build time.​. . .​
> It looks like a power bus and data link to local area, processor management. On the face of it, this will substantially reduce the cost to make but there is a risk. The local area (i.e., door, trunk, front lights) processors can also be 'serialized' for that particular car. So if you wanted to fix that area, getting a salvage part _might not connect_. In effect, Tesla proprietary control systems would have to 'introduce' the replacement part to the car.
> ...


I could see it occurring for the MCU or the sensors/cameras for safety reasons, but basic components like doors/windows/trunk aren't that serious. Essentially anything that can potentially compromise safety would/should be tagged, anything else would be "commodity".


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

They probably won't bother to serialize everything, it adds more labor cost to the production and to the repairs.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Have they said they are implementing this or is it just assumption based on a patent?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Might also cut down on theft of components. GM has had to have the radio component flashed since 2000 or before. We want advancement, it will come with a price.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> Might also cut down on theft of components. GM has had to have the radio component flashed since 2000 or before. We want advancement, it will come with a price.


when Mobile Service replaced my turn signal part of the steering wheel, after the install, the screen immediately showed a FW mismatch and required the tech to force the software to reinstall. He explained that for most electrical parts are registered with the computer and if a discrepancy is discovered will require the software update to be re-ran as most of the updates include various bits of FW for the hardware throughout the car, and in this case, the computer found a mis-match on the newly installed hardware.


----------

